# Teaser



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

Well another non event for the Milwaukee Metro area, barely a dusting, bummer.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

We got like 3" here. It's cold now and blowing around but the roads have been too warm for the snow to stick. It's iceing up now and I have no salt spreader.  

-phillip


----------

